
Los Angeles Is in Crisis. So Why Isn’t It Building More Housing - jgwil2
https://www.theatlantic.com/ideas/archive/2019/06/how-solve-los-angeless-homelessness-crisis/591976/
======
jseliger
This has been a problem for years, arguably decades:
[http://seliger.com/2017/10/02/los-angeless-prop-hhh-
funding-...](http://seliger.com/2017/10/02/los-angeless-prop-hhh-funding-
homeless-facilities-meets-nimbys)

